# The Tale of Tinúviel



## FattyBolger (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm reading this right now in The Fellowship of the Ring. I always have some trouble understanding some of the poems/songs/stories in the book and it would help if someone could help me to understand this tale. It's about a lady named Tinúviel and a man named Boren.

Sorry, if anyone thinks this topic trivial... but I'd like to understand it better. Thanks!


----------



## Beorn (Dec 27, 2002)

The tale of Beren E(dsfhjklasdhashfjsdhfA...his last name is impossible) and Luthien Tinuviel is a famous tale in Tolkien's works. It is said (I'm not really sure if it's true) that JRRT himself was Beren, and Luthien his wife, and so that is on their gravestones.

Anyway, in simple terms:

Beren was one of a few (good) men that had escaped a big battle. He ran into the woods, and got lost. He saw Luthien, daughter of Thingol, dancing in the woods, and she ran away....he came back at a later point in time, courted her, then it was time to meet the parents.

Thingol would not let him marry her unless he went and took a Silmaril (a bright, and very precious jewel) from Melkor's crown. He cut it out with an iron cutting knife, and ran as fast as his little feet could take him, got caught, tortured, and stuff, and then (here's where my memory faulters ,) I believe his hand was eaten off by a giant wolf...


----------



## FattyBolger (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks, Beorn! But, I feel rather stupid, because immediately after the song, Aragorn gives a summary of the song in Common Man's terms.

Thanks, though! 

But, it says he dethroned the evil king(who is that? Melkor?) and took one the Simirals... How did he dethrone the king?


----------



## redline2200 (Dec 27, 2002)

It said that Luthien was the fairest of all the elves and men and she sang to Melkor as Beren got the simaril. So in a sense,melkor was kind of put in a spell by luthien. And that is true about beren losing his hand to the wolf (beorn said his memory was faltering)


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 28, 2002)

Aragorn saw himself as a paralell to Beren because he also came upon the woman he loved in a forest one day. She also happened to be an elf. Her father also gave him a hard task to fulfill before he could marry her (gaining the Kingship of Gondor AND Arnor). She also would later give up immorality to be with him...

Being the romantic soul he was...  ... he found this song comforting. It was probably his favorite... I love to imagine him singing and thinking of her... sigh... and doom fell on Tuienivel who in his arms lay glistening...


----------

